# new to this site and keeping cichlids, please help



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

I recently started keeping African cichlids. I am still exploring which route I want to go with, but this is the stock of fish I currently have. I need help in identifying and classifying some of them. I know some of the names but others I don't. also, if someone could help me classify what I have as mbuna, peacock, etc. would help me out tremendously. 
here is one of the blue one's (socolofi?)


the other blue one (socolofi?) and the pearl


yellow lab and red top hongi


p.s. cobue lilac and the orange with brown spots(unsure of this one, but a mbuna?)


the white/purple-ish (possibly "pearl"?) and the blue one (seems to turn purple-ish or could be a cobalt blue)


the frontosa, a better shot of the purple-ish (pearl), and the red zebra (which is orange in color)


the "peach colored one" (possibly a red zebra?)

I think this is all of them. so if I could maybe get some confirmations on name of them and classification: mbuna, peacock, etc.

and here is a list of how I see them:
1-orange (think its a red zebra)
1-jewel cichlid
1- frontosa cichlid
1- yellow (think this is the common "yellow lab")
1- red top hongi
1- p.s. cobue lilac
1-orange with brown spots (could possibly be some kind of "ob"?)
1- white (albino), which I think is an albino socolofi?
1- peach colored one (head shape is different that the red zebra, maybe some kind of peacock?)
1- one white one that has a purple-ish look to it. (think they call it a pearl zebra?)
1- small blue one,(seems he may turn to like the "pearl zebra", or may be a small cobalt blue)
2- blue with vertical stripes(one has a black line at the very top of the dorsal fin and runs down the entire length of the fin, the other doesn't have that black stripe. also, blue iridescent looking flakes on their "gill flaps") thinking these are just socolofi?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

See responses below:
1-orange (think its a red zebra) = _not sure which fish you refer to_
1-jewel cichlid _yes_
1- frontosa cichlid _yes_
1- yellow (think this is the common "yellow lab") yes
1- red top hongi = _I don't see a hongi in these pictures. Not sure which fish you are pointing to._
1- p.s. cobue lilac = _Nope (not even sure what that is). I think the fish you refer to is a Copadichromis borleyi, which will grow to 9+ inches._
1-orange with brown spots (could possibly be some kind of "ob"?) = _Met estherae (OB)_
1- white (albino), which I think is an albino socolofi? = _I don't see an albino fish in these pictures_
1- peach colored one (head shape is different that the red zebra, maybe some kind of peacock?) = _"Dragonsblood" or strawberry peacock - a common hybrid peacock_
1- one white one that has a purple-ish look to it. (think they call it a pearl zebra?) = _You may be right_
1- small blue one,(seems he may turn to like the "pearl zebra", or may be a small cobalt blue) = _note that "pearl zebra" and "cobalt blue" are two different variants from the same species_
2- blue with vertical stripes(one has a black line at the very top of the dorsal fin and runs down the entire length of the fin, the other doesn't have that black stripe. also, blue iridescent looking flakes on their "gill flaps") thinking these are just socolofi? = _Metriaclima lombardoi aka "Kenyi"_


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

and a female Kenyi at that! some have been known to change color pretty late though, if it begins to turn yellow (it usually starts on the fins and lower body) You have a male, and they are apparently very mean.
heres my little male kenyi changing








And a regular female around the same size (partially obscured by yellow lab, which you also have)









You have a really nice selection of fish, Thats a Borleyi Kadango, looks just like mine. it is not Mbuna, but a hap.









If you have a male, like I do, the face will turn blue the body red. females stay shiny with red orange fins.


----------



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you for helping identify some of these. I do believe I was told the cobue lilac which is gray/ silver with orange fins was sold to me under the wrong name. The hongi that was sold under that name was the lighter yellow one. It has orange markings on its face, they didnt come out good inthe picture.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

The one in the middle of the third pic?

Third pic is what looks like a Borleyi hap, too young to sex right now, a yellow lab and what looks like a victorian cichlid. Looks a little like Hippo point salmon but honestly Thats a wild guess, I have no clue for that fish, hopefully someone else can identify it for you.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

rafini said:


> The one in the middle of the third pic?
> 
> Third pic is what looks like a Borleyi hap, too young to sex right now, a yellow lab and what looks like a victorian cichlid. Looks a little like Hippo point salmon but honestly Thats a wild guess, I have no clue for that fish, hopefully someone else can identify it for you.


Looks like a Melanochromis hybrid to me


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

rafini said:


> The one in the middle of the third pic?


Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis" - and IMO the nicest fish you have.


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

Exactly, its clearly a Vic cichlid. a nice one too


----------



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

Would it be ok with peacocks? I am currently getting rid of all the mbunas. The only ones I want to keep from my current selection is the frontosa and this current victoria cichlid that has been identified.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't have too much experience with this particular species, but I keep Victorian cichlids and peacocks together regularly. I would do it.


----------



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

Awesome thsnk for sll the help


----------



## peteybertrand (Aug 20, 2014)

Awesome thanks for all the help


----------

